
Minneapolis Target store's new checkout system 'test' raises customer hackles - protomyth
http://www.minnpost.com/stories/2011/11/22/33311/minneapolis_target_stores_new_checkout_system_test_raises_customer_hackles_--_and_questions
======
protomyth
It is one of those stories that should be instructive to anyone designing
process. It also gives a bit of a warning when people assume your doing
something new to group of customers for reasons demographic as opposed to
logistical.

------
rachelbythebay
Marshall's has been doing this in San Jose for some time now. One line feeds
multiple registers complete with a sign, a computerized voice, and blinking
lights.

------
rhizome
This story and its, "OK, now get _this_..." tone is bizarre to me. Is the way
Fry's has been doing their checkout for the past 20 years really such a
strange thing?

